# SFX now charges more for any grand luxxe any size exchanges!!!



## wrxdoug (Jul 26, 2011)

Please be aware that sfx has now decided to charge a mandatory upgrade fee for regular exchanges into the grand luxxe. Normally I would exchange my 1,2 or 3 bedroom london weeks into sfx but now I have to think this over.  In june we had an exchange into the luxxe for the normal exchange fee of 159.00 for a platinum member with the banking of my 3 Br summer week.  As of today if I exchange a summer london week I was told the three bedroom mind you...I must pay at minimum 299.00 (this may be higher in the future at any point) plus my london week whose maintenance fees are very high and is very desirable.  Since I can bank my spring aruba weeks and get luxxe exchanges from interval for a normal exchange fee why would I give sfx the weeks when the exchange will cost me much more for these luxxe units and they are talking about the one bedroom units which the beds in the living room are not the same as the grand mayan they can not sleep the same amount of people for those of you with teenagers..the trundle beds are not normal size twins under the sofa?  I also find it not professional to suddenly change the fee schedule without notice on their site.  All you planning to deposit a week with sfx expecting to pay one normal exchange fee and get into the luxxe at any time not even high season you need to be aware they have changed their fee schedule without notice.  Luxxe are not available without heavy additional fees as of now!


----------



## lily28 (Jul 26, 2011)

Then I am very happy that I was able to exchange my 1 bedroom sheraton sdo to 2 bedroom grand luxxe at II for Christmas 2012 for a total of about $650 ($159 exchange fee plus about $480 maintenance fee)


----------



## wrxdoug (Jul 26, 2011)

Good for you but it seems that is not happening again for that price at least not through sfx.  Interval would be a better bet now.


----------



## travelguy (Jul 27, 2011)

I got a e-mail from SFX last week about the $299 fee to the Grand Luxe.  I didn't pay any attention to it since we've avoided Mexico for the last several years.

I assumed (maybe mistakenly) that the offer was for $299 for one week WITHOUT an exchange week?  Seems like a special deal since it's limited to a max of one week per family per year, Mayan Resort owners cannot get this offer, and SFX Platinum upgrades do not apply.  I thought this was a cheap "get acquainted" type deal even though there is no sales pitch requirement.

I think any Mexico resort trade can be had for cheap these days, even a "Residence Club" like this.


----------



## wrxdoug (Jul 28, 2011)

No I was told this $299 price is in addition to your prime week exchange not the bonus weeks if you have them.  If you use bonus weeks then there is a $500 upgrade fee.


----------



## JuliGee (Jul 28, 2011)

wrxdoug said:


> No I was told this $299 price is in addition to your prime week exchange not the bonus weeks if you have them.  If you use bonus weeks then there is a $500 upgrade fee.



I just called SFX and booked a Grand Luxxe week in Nuevo Vallarta as an exchange week against my Marriott Newport Coast deposit, and they only charged me a total of $299 as the exchange fee. It is not $299 plus the exchange fee, it is a total of $299.

Juli


----------



## yumdrey (Jul 29, 2011)

$299 exchange fee is much higher than II or RCI's exchange fee.
I don't know which season you gave for newport coast villas, but if you exchanged through II, you could save $140 (from exchange fee) and also could get an XYZ (one more vacation week). JMO.


----------



## JuliGee (Jul 29, 2011)

yumdrey said:


> $299 exchange fee is much higher than II or RCI's exchange fee.
> I don't know which season you gave for newport coast villas, but if you exchanged through II, you could save $140 (from exchange fee) and also could get an XYZ (one more vacation week). JMO.



The exchange fee we normally pay to SFX is $159. They charged a little extra for this because its a private residence club, and according to them a far greater trading value than the week I deposited.

They sent an email invitation stating is was a "promotional" exchange, not their standard exchange. We were happy to pay the $299 because these Grand Luxxe units are way superior than any timeshare we have seen or stayed at. They make our Marriott at Newport Coast look like a motel 6!! I think Grand Luxxe sells for around $100,000 a week?? I think RCI charges around $299 for an exchange in their registry collection?

Juli


----------



## akbmusic (Jul 29, 2011)

*SFX showing different fee online*

I just got done looking at SFX online with my deposit and it shows Grand Luxxe availability in October in both the suites and villas; 1 and 2 BR units. My exchange fee listed is $189. (I have a gold membership).


----------



## Keep Traveling (Jul 29, 2011)

That's for the 2011 ones, the new ones are more

They are just trying to pitch exclusivity.

But II has TONS of them at $159, all which I booked with a Blue Studio  

What bugs mean they are saying that there's are better than others, while they are nice.  

Why would someone what to deposit their timeshare if they have to change and pay a higher fee.  

Do the deposits of the GL get a free trade in return.

I like Disney (if they had some) would they charge me more because of the Magic of the mouse?? free transportation etc.  

Oh yeah and Platinum Benefits don't apply....

KT


----------



## durrod (Jul 29, 2011)

Has anyone noticed that a one year platinum membership went from 89 to 199. They are not the value they once were.


----------



## yumdrey (Jul 29, 2011)

Keep Traveling said:


> But II has TONS of them at $159, all which I booked with a Blue Studio
> 
> KT



That's what I wanted to say.
II had/has huge bulk deposits including prime holiday weeks. 
exchange fee is only $159.
Also you get xyz (free week of vacation) by paying $159 more.
I don't know if GL is eligible for xyz or not, but maybe you could get two weeks (possible back to back weeks) out of your newport coast deposit.
But as long as you are happy, it is a great exchange.


----------



## JuliGee (Jul 29, 2011)

yumdrey said:


> $299 exchange fee is much higher than II or RCI's exchange fee.
> I don't know which season you gave for newport coast villas, but if you exchanged through II, you could save $140 (from exchange fee) and also could get an XYZ (one more vacation week). JMO.



Well that sounds good. I gave them a summer week. But, I also received a $500 cash card that I can use for my future transactions, plus I got 2 bonus weeks that I can request for what I want up to a year in advance, and still can access their last minute inventory which is at even lower prices. So for us, the dollars and cents were in favor of SFX. We try to budget as much as we can in this economy, and look for the best high quality deals at the lowest prices. 

Juli


----------



## JuliGee (Jul 29, 2011)

yumdrey said:


> That's what I wanted to say.
> II had/has huge bulk deposits including prime holiday weeks.
> exchange fee is only $159.
> Also you get xyz (free week of vacation) by paying $159 more.
> ...



Maybe their exchange fee is lower for the Grand Luxxe exchange, but for us we looked at the overall package that was offered to us, which included a $500 cash card for transactions, 2 bonus weeks that can be requested a year in advance, and another perk that doesn't come to mind at this moment. We are budget conscious, and when we weighed the overall costs versus benefits from both companies, for us the choice was a no brainer. But as always, its whatever works for you.

Juli


----------



## yumdrey (Jul 30, 2011)

$500 cash card and two bonus weeks are the great perks!


----------



## tfranco (Aug 4, 2011)

Per the SFX website the $500.00 can only be used as follows:

_*SFX Vacation Cash-Card Discount
The SFX Vacation Cash-Card value can be applied to the transactions listed below. An SFX Agent will be able to apply your discounts at time of booking. 

Transaction Cash-Card Discount † 
Exchange Fee $20 Off 
Unit Size Upgrade Fee $100 Off 
Bonus Week $400 or less $50 Off 
Bonus Week more than $400 $100 Off 
Bonus Week Upgrade Fee $100 Off 
Sell-Off Week 20% Off 
Vacation Protection $20 Off 

† Terms & Conditions of SFX Vacation Cash-Card
1. Only SFX Members are able to receive and use SFX Vacation Cash-Card. 
2. The SFX Cash-Card is not redeemable for cash and may only be used towards the purchase of transaction as defined below. 
3. You may only apply a maximum of two discounts per transaction. 
4. Sell-Off List discount is applied to the net rate after any Platinum or Diamond Rewards discounts. 
5. Subject to the Terms & Conditions of SFX Membership. 
6. The SFX Cash-Card is not transferable to any third party. 
7. The SFX Cash-Card is not valid for more than $500 per member household per 24 month period as of issuance. Any remaining funds at that time will be voided. 
8. In the event of Membership termination, SFX Cash-Card will no longer be valid, and any remaining funds will be void. 
9. Bonus Weeks: Hawaii, New York, London, The Grand Mayan, The Grand Bliss, & The Grand Luxxe will require additional upgrade fees. 
10. Subject to the Terms & Conditions of SFX Membership. 
11. Cash-card discount can only be applied at time of initial payment. 
12. Cash-card discount cannot be applied to previous transactions. 
*_

So you are limited as to how to use the credit but it still may be a good deal depending on how much you use it.


----------



## Pat H (Aug 4, 2011)

The Grand Luxxe is still a timeshare no matter what SFX says. They are sumptous but I actually like the location of the GM better. SFX is just making extra money off their customers.


----------



## Picker57 (Aug 4, 2011)

Correct - the Bonus Weeks under SFX are NOT free weeks, though they are quite reasonable. However you are not necessarily exchanging "like for like", and now there's a $299 fee to use a Bonus Week in Hawaii, San Fran, London, and New York. Part of this can, I'm guessing, come from their "cash card", but I'm still growing less enchanted with SFX .

Is there a forum wherein different exchange companies are discussed?  I'm curious about Hawaii Time Share Exchange.  

        Thanks,
                        Zach


----------



## JuliGee (Aug 4, 2011)

Picker57 said:


> Correct - the Bonus Weeks under SFX are NOT free weeks, though they are quite reasonable. However you are not necessarily exchanging "like for like", and now there's a $299 fee to use a Bonus Week in Hawaii, San Fran, London, and New York. Part of this can, I'm guessing, come from their "cash card", but I'm still growing less enchanted with SFX .
> 
> Is there a forum wherein different exchange companies are discussed?  I'm curious about Hawaii Time Share Exchange.
> 
> ...



I don't know. I guess it all comes down to how you see value. You say you are not trading like for like, but bonus weeks arent exchanges, they are rentals. And they are typically gold crown weeks. I dont know what interval calls their 5 star resorts anymore. I think they changed the name.

The $299 upgrade for bonus weeks is only for Hawaii, London and New York. Thats only 3 locations out of hundreds you can go to. If thats where you want to go, you don't have to go there on a bonus week. You can go on an exchange for just the exchange fee, or go on their sell off list which is their last minute 2 months or less notice. There are no upgrade fees there for those 3 places, and often have seen them listed for a couple of hundred bucks for the week.

We probably wouldn't spend their $299 bonus week upgrade fee for Hawaii, for that location we would exchange or get a deal on their sell off list. But if we were going to London or New york, thats very different. You cant get a decent hotel room for less than $200 a night, thats $1,400 for the week plus extras. If we can get a bonus week in New York or London from sfx for $648 for week, then its a no brainer. We booked our daughter and son in law into the Sloan Gardens Club in London last year on a bonus week, and they had an incredible time.

I havent used my weeks in rci or interval in quite a while. Are they giving out any kind of cash cards for transactions for $500?

Like I said, it all depends on how you see value and everyone sees it differently.

Juli


----------



## Picker57 (Aug 5, 2011)

I agree - that was my point - the Bonus Weeks are good-value rentals, not freebies. With SFX you do need to specify the size unit you want - otherwise the first one that comes up with your dates is considered a 'match', and you're obligated to take it.  And different services have different fees for their Bonus Weeks. Anyone know anything about Hawaii Time Share Exchange? 

      -Zach


----------



## JuliGee (Aug 5, 2011)

Picker57 said:


> I agree - that was my point - the Bonus Weeks are good-value rentals, not freebies. With SFX you do need to specify the size unit you want - otherwise the first one that comes up with your dates is considered a 'match', and you're obligated to take it.
> -Zach



Zach I don't believe it works that way. That has not been our experience with the bonus weeks. By default the unit size you get for your bonus week is a one bedroom unit. This is the size that was automatically credited to our account as a result of depositing an exchange week. Only if you want to upgrade to a larger two bedroom unit for your bonus week do you need to let them know the unit size, otherwise its a one bedroom unit for $399 the week. You are only obligated to the booking fee if you get exactly what you asked them for. I have been offered close matches before and turned them down without being charged.

Juli


----------



## Picker57 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi Juli.   Hmm.....that wasn't the impression I had when we were asking about The Manhattan Club. I was told they mostly came up with studios, and that - *unless we specifically requested a 1BR* - we'd be obligated to take the studio if all other parameters were met. The point is....be sure to let them know exactly what you need, but then also that you MIGHT accept something else (if that's the case).  It's nice to know that a 1BR is their "default", but still best to specify. 

             -Zach


----------



## falmouth3 (Aug 5, 2011)

Manhattan is a unique situation.  It's highly unlikely that a 2 BR will ever come up.  Although SFX typically won't accept a studio, they will for Manhattan.


----------



## Picker57 (Aug 6, 2011)

Ah...good to know.  I'm still trying to figure the best way to "leverage" a banked week by use of Bonus Weeks (would like to stretch my Shell points).    Any idea what the upgrade fee is for Bonus Weeks - I'm not finding it in the website?  Is it the flat $299 rate for everything or is that just into the SF, Hi, etc. 'prime' locations?  

   Thanks,
                   Zach


----------



## Asl18940 (Sep 18, 2011)

One thing you may want to consider is trading into the Grand Bliss.  While it's a theoretical step below the Grand Luxxe, it is beautiful.  The Vida resorts are selling very quickly, and they've essentially done away with the whole notion of expanding the Grand Mayan, and even the Grand Bliss, but they're both excellent facilities.


----------

